# 1215N function keys not working?



## speedy11131 (Dec 13, 2010)

I recently purchased a Asus Eee PC 1215N, and reinstalled Windows (the factory install has too much bloatware.)

However I'm finding some of the function keys do not work. Changing brightness works fine with the function keys, but volume and turning off the touchpad doesn't seem to work.

Is there a tool I can install?
I only used Windows Update for the drivers so far, and I wiped the recovery partition to make more room for the install itself.

I read about something called ATK hotkeys, would that work?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 13, 2010)

You need to install ATK, yes. That's what ASUS uses on all of their laptops for function keys. They also include visual popups when you press them.

http://support.asus.com/

Follow the prompts, and download the latest ATK whatever.


----------



## speedy11131 (Dec 14, 2010)

Doesn't list it for the 1215N 

Funny part all the keys work out of the box with Linux Mint, go figure.

Tried the one on softpedia, doesn't seem to work.

Any other model that I can take it from?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 14, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> You need to install ATK, yes. That's what ASUS uses on all of their laptops for function keys. They also include visual popups when you press them.
> 
> http://support.asus.com/
> 
> Follow the prompts, and download the latest ATK whatever.



dont forget match the type of your stuff, so you can run it by pressing function key


----------

